# Rebuild help. '83 280zx Turbo



## phantom3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for some help. I've been pulled in by a friend to help with his '83 280zx rebuild. The reason for the rebuild is that the compression is getting low and a general face lift. 
My buddy got the car as a gift from his father in law who was the first owner and mechanic. 
We are going to pull and rebuild the engine, replace body panels, gut and paint her, and build her back up.
I'm looking for some information that's not available in the FSM. Things like;

What is the stock block capable of? 
Where can I find rings?
Easy mods/ deletes? (EGR/PCV/CC)
commonly upgraded turbo?

I have been able to find misc. gaskets and different head gaskets, misc parts ect. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a full gasket kit from?

Pretty much anything that you think may help (Tips/tricks).

Thanks guys, I'll keep you up dated on the build.

David


----------

